# The Countdown...to Vegas Sept.1, 2 & 3



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

catch it on the net
www.liverc.com 
NOW!


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

mains starting around 12:15pm

check it out on www.liverc.com


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks to John,Pam & all of the FastCats crew for yet another awesome race. For all of you that have been wanting to check out the facility don't hesitate It's GREAT, Plus they make you feel like your part of the family. I can't wait till' the next race.:thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

WOW! Kropy speaks the truth! I want to also thank Pam, John, JB, Mike, Kevin, and Stephanie for the awesome event that they all worked so hard to put on. This is by far the best facility I have ever been to. Well run and everything you could ask for. The Catricala family definately has something special going with this first-class facility. I would highly reccommend that if you missed this race because you were hesitant to go visit the crazy Canadians, head on up for the Fall Classic in November. I'm definately going to come back. I just can't say enough about the facility and the staff. Us Cleveland boys couldn't get enough of the facility and I think John can agree with me there. Thanks for everything you guys did for us to make our trip the BEST it could have possibly been. Again I can't wait till I come back and who knows what over the top ideas John will have implemented between now and when I do. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

